# Spots only draw weight?



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

If you were using a bow for spots only, what would be your preferred draw weight. I currently shoot a 60# bow turned down to 55. Getting a new bow and thinking about a 50 for spots only.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Depends on you. What is the let-off, what holding weight do you feel comfortable with. Can you shoot sixty good arrows with heavier weight. What arrows are you shooting. You only get points for where the arrow lands. I'm shooting 50# with 75% let-off, indoor spots and outdoor field.


----------



## imhunting2 (Mar 10, 2015)

My three hunting bows are set at 65, 65, and 60. My two target bows are both set at 50. I can draw 50 really smooth and I like the holding weight. I'm a 298-300 Vegas average and a 300 50-58x NFAA average shooter. Not a pro by ant means, but I can shoot with our top area shooters. Look at how smooth you can draw, I don't like too much "bounce" when I roll over the cams into the valley. The smoother it is the less time it takes for me to steady and float the X.


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

The roll over bounce make sense! 
Thanks.


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m shooting a 60# turned down to 49# currently. When I get a new bow it will probably have 50# limbs.


----------



## ParisHilt (Jun 3, 2020)

I misunderstood what it was about


----------



## mday97 (Oct 1, 2016)

What let off do you prefer?


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

I currently have my bow for the most holding weight I can. 70%


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Focus on holding weight, assuming the draw weight is at a comfortable level.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

For me, right around 53-55 lbs with my Mybo Edge. It's a fairly aggressive feeling bow and I find I don't need 60lbs to feel very solid at full draw.


----------



## JustinParrish (Mar 13, 2020)

My target bow is Bowtech Reckoning set at 60lbs on the comfort setting. I messed around with a 50lb bow and learned that I get lazy if I have a light poundage bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pullbang (Nov 17, 2016)

I see people get sloppy toward the end of the round, say arrow 45/50, that shoot “heavy” poundage bows. This is such an individual thing but shooting 60 arrows plus warmups vs a 20 target 3D or a fur target is a big deal. Gotta be comfortable and steady. Oh and don’t forget let downs.


----------



## Krusti.Donutz (Oct 12, 2019)

I shoot 50lb limbs set at 46, with 80%.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

My latest rig is a PSE Lazer 50# Max w/ 75% Letoff. Near perfect for a target rig. Still has enough holding weight (~12.5#) to keep good tension in string and allow my release to operate properly. Too little tension (< ~10#) and it is very easy to put torque on the string and get release hang ups.


----------

